# Sick Scooby :(



## scoobydoo (Oct 5, 2009)

Feeling very sorry for myself and poor Scooby. He is booked in at the groomers on Tuesday and feel like getting him cut short. 
Since the new year Scooby has had a mysterious tummy bug. Threw up 6 times then the runs off and on for the last week. Still the same in himself eating and drinking. 
:doh: 6-8 but baths a day and his coat is a huge mess. (some done in the middle of the night)
The vet said no temp and now has antibiotics, some wierd black paste and some VERY expensive bland food.
I hope he gets better soon I need a full 8 hours. As for grooming I look at him and want to cry he is so tangled. 
Has anyone else had Tummy issues with their dogs? Scooby at almost 9 months has had so many runny bum issues the vet thinks he might need to stay on a special diet


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

I wonder why poor Scooby is having such a upset stomach/butt? hmmmm..
What were you feeding him prior to the vet food? Have you considered trying out a raw diet?

Ryan


----------



## scoobydoo (Oct 5, 2009)

He was on orijen then I changed him over to evo as he has really bad tearing. I had 2 sample bags of Evo and mixed with his old food and he changed over fine. I then opened up the new bag and it all went pear shaped. But to complicate matters he was fed a few bits of beef on new years day. (which he is normally fine with) 
I would love to feed him raw but my Hubby has a real germ ocd and when I fed my last dog raw, would not hug or kiss him. He also would not let my 5 year old near scooby either  
So I am up against a rock and a hard place.
The vet thinks it might be a ingredient or quantity change in the new bag of kibble.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I would call Evo and tell them about the problem, maybe they've had calls from other people. It could be the food. Could he have eaten something without you knowing about it? I would try another food once he's feeling better before keeping him on a prescription diet.
Hope he feels better and that you all get some much needed rest!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Hope Scooby feels better soon. Hugs and kisses from my 3!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Poor baby, I sure hope he feels better soon.


----------



## susieg (Aug 28, 2009)

Poor Scooby  Hope he feels better soon! Have you talked to the vet about a possible parasite like giardia or such?

I don't feed a raw diet, but I hear some people who have an issue with the raw food use the same stuff but cook it.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I would definitely stick to a bland diet and then try to stick to the same food for awhile. When Dora was younger she had a real fincky stomach but she has totally grown out of it. For her, I think it was more personality and confidence. However, Wellness Super 5 was the best food for her at the time. I tried tons of other products but that was it for the time being.

Now I am a big fan of raw as well


----------



## scoobydoo (Oct 5, 2009)

Nope the vet did not mention anything about giardia just read up about it SCARY. I am hoping its not something like that.
As he loves his food and seems well in himself I am hoping not. 

Thank you for all your kind words and advice.

I sure hope he grows out of it soon.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I just wanted to say scooby is adorable! I hope you get to the bottom of his upset stomach. I know a lot of dogs have trouble on evo-- it is richer than orijen. I am doubtful that evo would help the tear staining as opposed to evo they both have basically the same ingredients just in different amounts. I agree with everyone once he gets back to normal try to stick with one food and transition back to it very slowly! 

But I am very intrigued by the black paste you are to give scooby?


----------



## scoobydoo (Oct 5, 2009)

know a lot of dogs have trouble on evo

I did not realise that. I guess I should stick with the orijen.

The paste is called Diarsanyl and states its a "nutritional supplement as an aid in coating the intestinal Mucosa" its in a syringe. The vet gave his first dose. Not looking forward to giving him it tomorrow. He did not seem to impressed.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Did the vet do any blood work or check a fecal sample? Without that you are just working blind. A fecal needs to be checked for parasites which your other pets, children or even you or hubby can get. The bloodwork would show if the stomach upset is pancreatitis. My vet always has me withhold food for 24 hours if there is vomiting. Gives the digestive track a chance to settle a bit.


----------

